# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bang voor hartproblemen

## ignotum

Ik ben een jongen van 17 jaar en gebruik nu ongeveer 4jaar wiet.
Later ben ik verder gaan experimenteren met coke en xtc.
Deze twee soorten drugs heb ik zelden gebruikt, maar de laatste keer dat ik coke had gesnoven en een joint heb gerookt kreeg ik een druk op mijn borst.
Ik ben het gevoel weer wezen opzoeken door een joint te roken, maar van alcohol of coke heb ik er geen last van. XTC heb ik maar één keer gebruikt.
Als ik me zorgen er over maak krijg ik het gevoel weer terug (in nuchtere staat). Ik ben nu acuut gestopt met blowen.
Ik ben bang dat het twee dingen kunnen zijn:
-Hartproblemen
-Paniekstoornis
Aangezien mijn leeftijd durf ik niet te geloven dat het met mijn hart er mee te maken heeft.
Maar omdat mijn vader vorig jaar een hartinfarct heeft gehad ben ik er wel erg bang voor.

Hier zijn mijn aandoeningen:
-Ik krijg een druk op mijn borst, alsof iemand een band om mijn borst strak trekt.
-Ik krijg af en toe een tinteling in mijn armen en handen (soms door m'n hele lijf).
-Als ik met andere dingen bezig ben verdwijnt het gevoel, maar zodra ik er aan denk is de kans groot dat het gevoel weer terug komt.
-Ik kan (erg) schrikken bij kleine geluidjes binnen mijn lichaam.

Ik heb hier inmiddels al een week last van en ik weet niet wat ik hiermee aan moet.
Mijn vrienden zeggen dat ze daar ook last van gehad hebben, maar bij mij is het net een tandje hoger.
Ik durf niet naar een dokter te gaan vanwegen ik me schaam voor wat ik heb gedaan/gebruikte.

Ik hoop dat iemand hier meer over weet of goede raad voor me heeft.
Als u meer informatie nodig heeft wil ik dat gerust geven.

Alvast hartstikke bedankt.

mvg, Anoniem.

----------

